# My herd:)



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

Heh my goatsies.
The pregnant nubian is luna
The Nigerian dwarf is Sye
The lamacha is Jay Jay
And I'm not sure if he's a sable or alpine but that's Collin 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

You have a good looking crew there, the hat is funny!


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

"Mum where is his ears?"
Love the beanie!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone want to take a guess how many babies luna has in her. She's bred to a pygmy sannan cross buck. Two mabye? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Hehe cute hoodie!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

They are so adorable.


----------



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

LonesomeDoveRanch said:


> "Mum where is his ears?"
> Love the beanie!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Awe heh this comment has me rolling.. that's to perfect


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

So cute and sweet


----------



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

We recently had two unexpected additionds.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Very sweet! Love the hat


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

